# McCulloch Parts



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on a 4yr old McColloch chain saw, 38cc Antivibe, MS1838AV. Looking for a coil. Have tried several repair shops, no luck. Hate to toss it as it is like new.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Rentahusband, welcome to Hobby Talk. 

The part number for the cdi module is 72504320 and should be available for order from any MTD dealer, or you can find it online at many small engine parts suppliers. :thumbsup:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

$43.80 from Sears. Not a big savings but the diff. but would pay the postage.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Will see if the guy wants to spend the $$.
Dean


----------

